# APS Installer - Veraltete Apps



## Lars1973 (25. Apr. 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ISPConfig 3.0.5.2 auf einem neuen Server aufgesetzt - und nun das seltsame Problem, dass einige APS Installer Apps nur in einer veralteten Version zur Verfügung stehen.

Z.B.:

cubecart: 3.0.20-10 statt 5.2.1-7
WordPress: 2.0-29 statt 3.5.1-1

Bei den meisten Apps ist die aktuelle Version vorhanden - aber eben nicht bei allen.

"Update Packagelist" habe ich bereits mehrfach versucht - ändert aber nichts.

Und es wird tatsächlich die alte Version installiert (habe ich mit WordPress ausprobiert, da ich zuerst ein Anzeigeproblem vermutet habe).


Kann man die APS Apps-Liste evt. manuell updaten ?

Danke !


----  Nachtrag 14.20 Uhr ----

Ich habe nun auch das Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages/* gelöscht und danach nochmal die Paketliste upgedated - es werden bei manchen Apps die alten Versionen installiert:



> drwxr-sr-x   2 ispconfig ispconfig  4096 Apr 25 14:16 joomla-1.0.15-7.app.zip
> drwxr-sr-x   2 ispconfig ispconfig  4096 Apr 25 14:16 WordPress-2.0-29.app.zip


Bei anderen Apps passt hingegen die Version und diese ist aktuell - z.B. Drupal (7.22-1)...


----------



## rutziste (25. Apr. 2013)

Habe das selbe Problem seit heute bemerkt. bei joomla werden 2 versionen angezeigt aber immer die selben installiert. da dürfte mit dem repo was nicht stimmen. 

in bezug auf http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/inst...liste-aktualitaet-und-speicherverbrauch-6875/

in ispconfig scheint die datenbank nicht mehr richtig zu sein. habe auch das verzeichnis gelöscht.

auf der webseite werden aber die richtigen aps angezeigt wenn man auf 1 oder 1.1 filtert

kann ich das in ISPConfig irgend wo einstellen oder ist da fix verankert

mfg


----------



## Lars1973 (25. Apr. 2013)

Als temporären Fix habe ich jetzt das Verzeichnis /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/web/sites/aps_meta_packages von einem anderen Server kopiert und die veralteten Versionen deaktiviert.

Somit kann zumindest ein Kunde keine veralteten Versionen installieren.


----------



## suther (21. Feb. 2014)

Jemand ne Idee, ob und wann der App-Installer auf Version 2.0 aktualisiert wird?


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2014)

> Jemand ne Idee, ob und wann der App-Installer auf Version 2.0 aktualisiert wird?


Pakete der Version 2 haben ein komplett anderes Format, man muss den Installer dafür von Grund auf neu programmieren. Wann wir das machen können oder ob sich jemand findet der das macht, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## oNdsen (14. März 2016)

Zitat von Till:


> Pakete der Version 2 haben ein komplett anderes Format, man muss den Installer dafür von Grund auf neu programmieren. Wann wir das machen können oder ob sich jemand findet der das macht, kann ich nicht sagen.


Hallo Till
Bereits etwas älter, jedoch würde es mich interessieren, ob es bereits bezüglich v2 Neuigkeiten gibt.
Danke und Gruss


----------



## Till (14. März 2016)

APS 1.2 ist in ISPConfig 3.1 bereits implementiert im gegensatz zu aps 1.0 in der aktuellen release von ISPConfig und für aps 1.2 gibt es alle aktuellen apps. V2 macht keinen sinn wie sich rausgestellt hat, denn das wird von den app entwicklern nicht wirklich angenommen, zumindest nicht von denen die cms systeme packen.


----------



## oNdsen (14. März 2016)

Zitat von Till:


> APS 1.2 ist in ISPConfig 3.1 bereits implementiert im gegensatz zu aps 1.0 in der aktuellen release von ISPConfig und für aps 1.2 gibt es alle aktuellen apps. V2 macht keinen sinn wie sich rausgestellt hat, denn das wird von den app entwicklern nicht wirklich angenommen, zumindest nicht von denen die cms systeme packen.


Das hört sich doch schon mal super an 
Weiss man schon das Release Datum von 3.1?
Habe aktuell 3.0.5.4p8 im Einsatz und kriege nur die APS 1.0 Apps.


----------

